
Junk Science or the Real Thing? – ‘Inference’ Publishes Both - _Microft
https://undark.org/article/junk-science-or-real-thing-inference/
======
jelliclesfarm
My first impression: The author seems to be obsessed with Peter Thiel’s
involvement with the magazine and sees everything through that lens.

~~~
Fomite
When he is the sole funder of the magazine, I don't think that's an invalid
lens to be looking at it through.

------
jelliclesfarm
Further: what’s wrong with publishing articles that challenge evolution?

